# Old Sierra worth the refurb?



## jgood26 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just moved into a house that was built in the late 60s in central MD.  We loved that it had this little Sierra wood stove but don't have much experience with burning wood in the winter.  I'd like to restore this puppy but just wondering if it's worth the effort.  It seems as simple as getting rid of the rust, some high temp spray paint, replacement gasket and possibly some replacement stones inside.  Is this an exercise in futility??  Would really love to keep this guy instead of buying new but don't want to burn the house down either.  Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2017)

It should be able to be updated with new gasketing, firebrick and a paint job. The stove will probably eat wood like candy but it will heat. As for the safety of the installation, it looks pretty close to the wall behind it. If there is a certified sweep in your area it would be good to have the flue/chimney cleaned and inspected and the stove clearances gone over.


----------



## jgood26 (Sep 28, 2017)

begreen said:


> It should be able to be updated with new gasketing, firebrick and a paint job. The stove will probably eat wood like candy but it will heat. As for the safety of the installation, it looks pretty close to the wall behind it. If there is a certified sweep in your area it would be good to have the flue/chimney cleaned and inspected and the stove clearances gone over.



Thanks for the advice, weighing the options now.  If I'm going to be running through a ton of wood, I'm wondering if it's easier and more cost efficient just to buy new.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2017)

That's what I would do. A good new stove can be had for a grand or less. One caveat though, it will want dry, fully seasoned wood and sufficient draft to burn well. What is the old Sierra connected to? Is it a masonry liner in a chimney? If so, what is the ID of the liner?


----------

